# Best Email Website



## satyamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Guys Can you tell me which is the Best Free Website for Using Emails.......?

Should be best in platforms like Speed, Space, Messenger, & if possible some Extra Features, POP3 Access
I have tested many website like .........

1) yahoo.co.in has 1Gb spcae a messenger service, POP3 access, a little slow & also has geocities free webspace

2) rediffmail.com 1Gb spcae a messenger service, opens very fast, no POP3 access & also has rediff connexions

3) hotmail is slow with very less space & no POP3 access for new accounts & spaces.msn.com for free webspace

4) indiatimes.com 1Gb infinite spcae, a chat messenger service, opens fast, no POP3 access

5) Gmail.com more than 2GB space, a chat messeger, POP3 access, build on new technology, opens a little slow with slow internet connection

6) sify.com 1 GB mail box, POP3 access, no messenger, opens very fast

7) webduniya.com - India's first Hindi Website or epatra.com has new 
features try it ur self
and many more are their 
All the above mail provider has anti-virus protection
Pls suggest the best one from the above or any new if you have

Regards
Satyam


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 22, 2006)

There is a site which gives 30GB . www.30gigs.com


----------



## satyamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> There is a site which gives 30GB . www.30gigs.com


 
Thanks a lot for this, Does it has messenger & gives POP3 access.....?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

GMAIL of course.... if u wanna access emails fast then use m.gmail.com


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> GMAIL of course.... if u wanna access emails fast then use m.gmail.com


^^^
cool its a mobile version of site
ya it opens fast but there is no AJAX


----------



## satyamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Guy i just want to tell you the reason for this 
When you work on a PC the emails comes not-stop,
each-n-every time you cannot go to inbox refresh it & see for new mails
So i need a mail provider which also has messenger service like yahoo, rediff or gmail so when a new mail comes it directly alert you abt it, and it should be fast so you get the mails on time
& if possible then POP3 access so you open the mail without any add hanging on it
& I think 1GB space is enough for emails
Well i like Yahoo
Which one do you like...........?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 22, 2006)

The poll options are limited and confusing... You have both IE which can be for web email only and Outlook Express that is for POP/IMAP mail only... Also, a few more important choices such as Opera (including its M2 email client), Mozilla Thunderbird, Eudora and The Bat! are missing...

For web mails, I like both Yahoo and GMail... Rediff is also ok... I dumped Hotmail a long time back...

Arun


----------



## anvesh (Jul 22, 2006)

Opera  is the best www.opera.com/download


----------



## casanova (Jul 22, 2006)

Opera shud be the best choice. Web mail as well as Pop mail.
GMail is the best.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2006)

yup add opera also in ur poll......


----------



## rohan (Jul 22, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> GMAIL of course.... if u wanna access emails fast then use m.gmail.com



Hey thanks for that... needed that pretty badly coz i'm on a dialup and have to wait for long times for my messages to load. But now i'm so addicted to the interface, that i'm ready to wait. Do you know how to use their HTML interface without loading the standard interface first... that'll make things pretty fast for me...


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not using any other e-mail service ever since I've started G-Mail. It's cool.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jul 22, 2006)

Gmail.............


----------



## knight17 (Jul 22, 2006)

anvesh said:
			
		

> Opera  is the best www.opera.com/download



Opera is the "FASTEST" in mail clients too..it is great..
Go for Yahoo! OR Gmail,Yahoo has many services intgrated to it google is adding more so the choice is yours...

If you have pop3 ypu dont need a Im to accomplish the task u ve said..just set the e-mail client to check mails every 5 min..

I heard that windows live mail is also good.....if you have a good connection go for it


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2006)

Opera+GMail=Rocking combination.

GMail is really the fastest and Operas mail client is awesome.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 15, 2006)

Your review has the answer... Gmail provides the maximum space, it is lightning fast, messenger, spam control, advanced features, mail forwarding, mail collection, auto responders, acts as a virtual drive etc etc etc.....


----------



## vandit (Aug 16, 2006)

i think yahoo.....bcause.... most of my friends have it....so no probs while i m chatting...also the yahoo msg... is good .... although it has some bugs.....what else it can send emails and recieve them....what more do ya want??


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 16, 2006)

Gmail is good. Has anyone tried the Windows Live mail? I am waiting for their answer on my application to get one. Hows it? It has some 2GB space and they say that is damn fast too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Can someone here open the m.gmail.com through mobile browsers ? Each time I try it just takes eternity and doesnt proceed after connecting.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 16, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Gmail is good. Has anyone tried the Windows Live mail? I am waiting for their answer on my application to get one. Hows it? It has some 2GB space and they say that is damn fast too.


 
ya windows live is also good recently i tried


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2006)

@QM,

Try opening it using FireFox, it opens fine on my PC.


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

@Desmond David - I need it for my 6681  Works ok on my PC ofcourse!


----------

